# Formularfelder Select (Option) auslesen



## mch-online (5. Apr 2006)

Hallo, nachdem ich den ganzen Abend schon gesucht und ausprobiert habe, hoffe ich, dass das Forum mir weiterhelfen kann.

Ich habe mehrer Formulare, die Informationen von Mitarbeitern erfassen. Das Auslesen und speichern in der Datenbank ist normalerweise kein Problem, aber was ist die *Optionsfeldern*. Wie können die Inhalte im Servlet ermittelt werden, da ja keine Parameter dafür mitgeliefert werden?????? 

Das Auslesen von Text, Textbox ist mit getParameter kein Prob.

```
String stermin = (String)request.getParameter("Termin");
```

Hier die Erzeugung der DropDownliste (Ist aus einer Schleife, die dynamische mehrere Felder erzeugt. Die Namesgebung der Felder ist eindeutig.


```
//Art
           ausgabe ="<td>" +
                   "<select><option name='problem10' value='0' selected='selected'>-</option>" +
                   "<option value='1'>i</option>" +
                   "<option value='2'>e</option></select>";
           out.println(ausgabe+"'></td>");
           ...
```
 
Was mach ich eventuell falsch?


----------



## clemson (6. Apr 2006)

```
<select name="problem10">
     <option value='0' selected='selected'>-</option>
     <option value='1'>i</option>
     <option value='2'>e</option>
</select>
```

probier das mal und:


```
String problem10_value = (String)request.getParameter("problem10");
long value = Long.parseLong(problem10_value);
```


----------



## mch-online (6. Apr 2006)




----------

